# Rose : NBA Has Huge issues with Performance Enhancing Drugs.



## thebizkit69u (Feb 12, 2003)

http://www.cbssports.com/mcc/blogs/entry/22748484/29487589



> In a survey of PED use in various sports in the May 16 issue of ESPN: The Magazine, Chicago Bulls point guard Derrick Rose was asked to rank its prevalance on a scale of 1-10, with one signifying "What are PEDs?" and 10 meaning "Everybody's juicing!"
> 
> Rose's response: "Seven. It's huge and I think we need a level playing field, where nobody has that advantage over the next person."


Its good to see Rose take a stand on something significant, I think this is probably the first time hes done this in his NBA career. First time in a while the sports MVP speaks about steroids as openly as Rose did.


----------



## narek (Jul 29, 2005)

Except he denies saying it:

http://www.chicagotribune.com/sport...-an-issues-with-peds-20110522,0,7729018.story



> In it, Rose is quoted as allegedly saying this when asked to rank the problem on a scale of 1-10: "Seven. It's huge and I think we need a level playing field, where nobody has that advantage over the next person."
> Though the issue has been out for over a week, it is just entering mainstream media. The story likely will have a short shelf life after Rose denied the comment.
> 
> One person close to Rose said the question was posed to him as "How big of a problem would it be if steroid use were rampant in the NBA?"


----------



## thebizkit69u (Feb 12, 2003)

Hmmm interesting.


----------



## yodurk (Sep 4, 2002)

The timing of this is funny since we're playing Miami, b/c Dwayne Wade is one guy I've suspected of HGH use. The signs are there (e.g., noticeable increase in body mass, his return from some bad injuries looking bigger, faster, stronger). Compare to how he looked back when Miami won the 2006 title before his injuries, just a big difference. And the thing is, HGH is hard to detect with testing from what I understand so there's no way to prove one way or the other.

There are also a number of string beans who've bulked up noticeably without any clear loss in athletic ability. So I wouldn't be surprised if it's used, at least in spurts.

As for whether Rose said it, who knows. It could've been miscommunication, a poorly worded question, or maybe the reporter brought the quote out of context. As long as Rose denies it, it doesn't matter and isn't going anywhere.


----------



## thebizkit69u (Feb 12, 2003)

Forget about Wade, Look at Lebron.

The guy is 260 pounds! lol, the guy went from a skinny dude to being built like a Bull. I'm not saying hes on steroids but damn if anyone looks like they are on steroids its Lebron. 

Guys that I would not be surprised if were on steroids.

Antonio Davis
Marcus Fizer
Dwight Howard
Deshawn Stevenson (maybe hes just fat)
Dale Davis
Lebron James
Ron Artest
Andre Iggy
Shawn Kemp


----------



## doctordrizzay (May 10, 2011)

Lebron's a beast...Steroids take Lebron James to cheat. ha


----------

